
Microsoft's censorship of GitHub will affect Bitcoin - timcc50
https://decrypt.co/10951/how-microsofts-censorship-of-github-will-affect-bitcoin
======
IanDrake
The government issued a take down order, github complied.

Why is that news or interesting when in the US companies are deplatforming
people who's political speach is deemed harmful?

The two problems are not equal.

------
SahAssar
The whole article is nothing but conjecture.

